# How do I get rid of asbestos roofing sheets?



## rushyj (29 April 2009)

Has anyone had to do this.  We had an old set of pig pens with an asbestos roof. We took the roof off to raise the walls as we were getting really short on stables.  Then the monarch stables we had ordered for another barn arrived early so the roof never got put back on.  We have now sold our place and we ask the buyers if he wanted us to leave it so he could put it back on but he does not so we need to dispose of it all.

I know there are companies that take it away but has anyone done this befor and roughly how much does it cost?


----------



## Gooby (29 April 2009)

It can be quite costly but your local council should be able to help you. Please make sure its done properly though, asbestos is so dangerous if not dealt and disposed of correctly! (sorry, I'm sure you know that but OH has just done a project on it and its v. scary stuff!)


----------



## silvershadow81 (29 April 2009)

http://www.vetspeed-uk.com/about.htm


These people MAY be able to advise.  They find solutions for difficullt waste....  may be a starting point? x


----------



## f_s_ (29 April 2009)

Which area are you in?

OH is asking this question, and should be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## rushyj (29 April 2009)

norfolk cambs border near Kings Lynn....thank you


----------



## ginginandtonic (29 April 2009)

Is it corrugated sheeting?  If so, it will asbestos cement (Chrysotile -white asbestos - the least harmful).  You don't need to be a licensed contractor to take it down, but you will need a licensed hazardous waste carrier to dispose of it.

If you take it down, or find someone (a builder friend who would be prepared to take it down) it would be cheaper, and then just pay to get it disposed of.  It will depend how much there is, as to how much it costs, as we are charged on weight to dispose of it.  It is not cheap though.

I am an asbestos surveyor if you want any more advice/help.

ETS:  if you take it down without a contractor do not smash it up as this releases the fibres into the air, which is when it becomes dangerous.  Wet it first to minimise the fibres escaping too.

ETS: sorry, just re-read and roof is already off... you need a licensed carrier to dispose of it... you could try the council, not sure if they do it for everyone though....


----------



## rushyj (29 April 2009)

Oh lovely thank you..... It is corrugated and there is enough to cover 13' x 78' so quite a lot.


----------



## ginginandtonic (29 April 2009)

.. I'm not in the office today, so not sure on prices.  Best thing to do is work out how many sheets there are and what size the sheets are and call a removal contractor to get a price.  I can give you my dads number (he deals with the removal side of things) if you want a quote, just PM me.


----------



## f_s_ (29 April 2009)

as the chap says if you have taken the sheets down you still need to dispose of them. I suspect that like most people you won't be able to identify the type of product they are made of. Howver the asbestos surveyor may help you more in that direction. 
If you have to get rid of them you will need a waste contractor to provide a sealed skip/RoRo or similar. It depends on how much yo uhave as to what you require, and equally the cost.

roughly speaking I'd expect a Ro Ro which is a box about 8m long and 2.4m wide and has to be a sealed one because it is asbestos to cost around a max of £1000 to drop and dispose of. The trouble is a lot of waste contractors will try to bamboozle the averave public into needing this and that, and consequently ramp up the costs. 

For me and the asbestors surveyor how many sheets do you have or roughly what was the size of the building it came off?

i'm writing this on my wifes profile so excuse any boring parts, it comes from a sad life of work....lol


----------



## ginginandtonic (29 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
as the chap says



[/ QUOTE ]

I have boobs not moobs!


----------



## f_s_ (29 April 2009)

Back again! Proper posted this time!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Bloody man! Typical, thinks everyone he speaks to has moobs!!!!! and everyone he looks at has boobs!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	

















I apologise on his behalf!


----------



## rushyj (29 April 2009)

Lol... the building they came off of was around 13'x80' so quite a lot really 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 gonna be really expensive!!!!


----------



## joy (29 April 2009)

Try and do it yourself and ask your council to recommend a disposal point if they do not do it themselves.
DO NOT pay through the nose for this as it can be done relatively cheaply and mostly by yourselves.


----------



## deefor (29 April 2009)

Just to confuse you even more...and still no good news I'm afraid..

Assuming its bonded asbestos, which it is probably is as a roofing material, then it classified by the Environment Agency as ...wait for it...Stabilised Non-Reactive Hazardous Waste (SNRH) which means it can be disposed of at a landfill site licensed for this type of waste rather than the full blown "hazardous waste" . 
Disposal in a landfill is pretty much the only option I am aware of for the material. 
It is doubtful that your Council will do more than point you in direction of a waste company, since their responsibility is only to household or domestic waste and although obviously I don't know your circumstances, its likely that as a farm or livery yard you would be considered commercial premises. If you PM your postcode I have a list of landfill sites that may be able to help,...


----------



## OWLIE185 (29 April 2009)

Thank you for your replies.  They have been most useful as I may have to dispose of some shortly.


----------

